# Spokane Pi Day 2020 - March 14, 2020 (Spokane, WA, USA)



## Tabe (Jan 1, 2020)

Our next Spokane competition will be March 14. We'll be having 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, pyra, and squan. Come on out, we'd love to see you there!






[Cancelled] Spokane Pi Day 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------

